# Tecumseh OH140



## resq202 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have decided it is time to overhaul and restore my beloved G14. I am lacking the service and repair manual for the engine. I am particularly interested in torque specs and Tecumseh part numbers so I can cross match parts against Bolens part numbers. Any thoughts or suggestions welcome.


----------



## resq202 (Jul 24, 2012)

Correction this is going to be a HH140. I have the parts manual for the OH140.


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Its an overhead valve engine right?. Buy the 8-18 horsepower tecumseh cast iron engine manual. Im currently rebuilding an OH160 and this manual has basically walked me through the process.


----------



## resq202 (Jul 24, 2012)

The tag on the flywheel cover is stamped hh140 but it sure looks like an oh140. The Tecumseh tech book is on it's way.


----------

